# Did anyone ordered from watchesofmayfair.com?



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

They seems to have good reviews on trustpilot https://www.trustpilot.com/review/watchesofmayfair.com and real shop in London https://watchesofmayfair.com/about-us but their prices are kind of too low.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good lord.....prices too low. Now they wouldn't want that ADVERTISING.



Juliman said:


> They seems to have good reviews on trustpilot https://www.trustpilot.com/review/watchesofmayfair.com and real shop in London https://watchesofmayfair.com/about-us but their prices are kind of too low.


 One born every day :huh:


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

RWP said:


> Good lord.....prices too low. Now they wouldn't want that ADVERTISING.
> 
> One born every day :huh:


 Really didn't get it. Did you buy from them?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Juliman said:


> Really didn't get it. Did you buy from them?


 If you are not advertising all well and good, maybe somebody will help you. I have reservations.


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

Jesus. Thank you! You are extremely helpful


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, it's a proper company. I don't think their prices are that low - maybe the weak pound against the Euro has something to do with that? Which models in particular are you looking at?

@RWP - I don't think an Austrian chap would be advertising Watches of Mayfair...


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

@Lampoc Thank you! But did you buy from them?

I am trying to choose one of those

1. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-classic-fusion-511-nx-7170-lr

2. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-511-nx-7071-lr

3. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-548-nx-1170-nx


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

No, never used them personally. You know they're a grey dealer and not an authorised dealer?


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

I didn't find them on the brand website but they explained to me that they work with several authorised dealers who resell to them and who cannot give proper discount directly while having around 50% as margin.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Sounds like a load of old tosh to me but I am a cynic sometimes


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

Guy, thank you for all your comments but I am really trying to find someone who bought from them.

Please, don't comment if you don't


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

By the way if you have any better seller with better prices, please, recommend.

1. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-classic-fusion-511-nx-7170-lr

2. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-511-nx-7071-lr

3. https://watchesofmayfair.com/brand/hublot/classic-fusion-collection/hublot-548-nx-1170-nx


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked another UK watch forum for you and there seems to be a few members who have had positive dealings with them. Hope that helps.

The only other UK grey dealer I know of that stocks Hublot is https://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/ - a very well regarded and widely used website.


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> I checked another UK watch forum for you and there seems to be a few members who have had positive dealings with them. Hope that helps.
> 
> The only other UK grey dealer I know of that stocks Hublot is https://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/ - a very well regarded and widely used website.


 Thank you really! I appreciate this. Still want to find someone who bought from them.

As for the website you recommended their prices are around 1 000 Pounds bigger. I didn't get how they deal with taxes.


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

I plan to visit London in the next month and I will write about my experiences with https://watchesofmayfair.com/ if I don't get any better option till then.

So far they confirmed the availability of all 3 watches and the week of the visit.


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> I checked another UK watch forum for you and there seems to be a few members who have had positive dealings with them. Hope that helps.
> 
> The only other UK grey dealer I know of that stocks Hublot is https://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/ - a very well regarded and widely used website.


 By the way which forums you checked? May be I can find real customer of this shop there?


----------



## kvanrooi (Feb 14, 2018)

I have and I tried Mayfair Watches in London Knightsbridge Green where I found a cheaper pricing.

@Juliman Have you tried Mayfair Watches London yet? Think you'll get a better price there! Good luck anyway.


----------



## Juliman (Feb 6, 2018)

kvanrooi said:


> I have and I tried Mayfair Watches in London Knightsbridge Green where I found a cheaper pricing.
> 
> @Juliman Have you tried Mayfair Watches London yet? Think you'll get a better price there! Good luck anyway.


 @kvanrooi Thanks a lot for letting me know. Didn't come to London yet but I will soon. I will write here as soon as visit them.


----------

